# Small, hard bump on lower back.. :/Sorry for the novel



## NicoleandSpencer (Apr 5, 2012)

A bit of an introduction since I am a new member-
I rescued a 6m old Havanese from a resident in PA who took in dogs rescued from a shut down puppy mill. This was in 2008, and after a long time of training and gaining his trust- I have the most wonderful and miraculously rehabilitated dog that anyone could ever ask for. Spencer has no health problems to date (aside from compulsive grooming brought on by separation anxiety that has been looked into by numerous vets and always leading to the same conclusion) but about a month ago I noticed a small, hard bump on his lower back. I applied light pressure to the bump and surrounding area to see if he reacted as if it hurt him or if he noticed whatsoever, and was able to part his fur to actually get a look at it. It is the same color as his skin, does not have any other color to it(not red or yellowish at all) and within the month I have been monitoring it-it has not changed at all.
This was obviously cause for concern regardless because finding anything out of the ordinary is always worrisome. He was due for a teeth cleaning/annual blood work anyway, so I was going to have everything done at once so he doesnt have to go through all of it at different times.
Long story short, a co worker found out yesterday that her 4yr old pomeranian has cancer and this ignited even more worry because I still hadnt set up a vet appt. for him-SO I called last night and set it up for today.
I dropped him off at the vet around 730 this morning and have been a nervous wreck ever since. Getting myself worked up by doing online research of every possible lump,bump,symptom and warning sign; which has obviously just made my worry worse since the only clear answer I can rely on is the one I get from the vet today..
SO as I wait anxiously by the phone and try not to work my anxiety into an un mend-able frenzy; Have any of you experienced this with your pets? Ive seen a lot about cysts, fatty deposits, etc. BUt of course the big, terrifying C word is in the back of my mind forcing me to hold back tears.
AGain, it is a small, flesh colored bump that feels hard, does not seem to bother him whatsoever, has not grown or changed in a month and is located on his back, approx 1-2" above his tail.

Any and all help, information and positive vibes for Spencer and a hopefully clean bill of health are appreciated.
Sorry for the novel!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry that you are having to deal with this. I am believing for a good report from your vet. Try not to worry too much!

By the way, Spencer is very cute. Thanks for rescuing and sharing your life with him and taking good care of him. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope everything is fine with Spencer. What a sweet face he has.

Try not to worry too much. I don't have any experience with this but just want to send good thoughts to you both


----------



## NicoleandSpencer (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for the support and warm welcome! 
After hours of anxious waiting, I got a call from the vet saying he did very well under anesthesia(for his dental cleaning/blood work), and the GREAT news is that the concerning bump is a subaceous cyst. They were able to drain it and clean it and don't believe it is anything to worry about. Obviously this is something I still need to keep an eye on as they are known for coming back but as long as it does not grow,seem to spread or cause him any pain or bother him, then it should be fine. They said they could surgically remove it but it is expensive and would require putting him under again(which I like to avoid if not absolutely necessary) so right now they did not recommend it as an immediate need-if ever. I could not be more relieved and I appreciate all the well wishes on Spencer and I's behalf. He is a wonderful, sweet little dog with that well known loving and loyal Havanese disposition. I couldnt be happier that he is still in tip top shape and Im excited to share more pictures of him with the forum 
Also-Both of your dogs are absolutely adorable! Clearly we all have made a wonderful choice in a breed!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!! So glad everything turned out just fine for your sweet little furbaby!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I just read your posts and am delighted to hear that Spencer had a sebaceous cyst and nothing serious. We do worry about our furbabies.

Some of our dogs come with Separation Anxiety. Both of mine are rescues, and Buster has it much worse than Buffy, although Buffy's has improved much over the past 2 years. At first, I could not leave her alone to go outside to do some yard work. Now, she does not seem to be disturbed when I leave her at home while I go to the supermarket.

Buster, on the other hand, cannot tolerate me going outside without him, even to bring the garbage out. He is at the front door with his paws up on the glass of the storm door, and if I do not come back in right away, he will start to bark and worse. Sigh....

Thank you for giving Spencer such a good home.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Nicole and Spencer,

By the time I got here today, you had already posted that Spencer's lump is a sebaceous cyst - what a relief! So I wasn't on tenterhooks all that long!

By the way, I LOVE long posts (as will be obvious) - it helps cover all the bases.

Spencer is just fabulously GORGEOUS! More pictures, please!

Looking forward to getting to know you better! And, from a member almost as new as you are (just not quite), here's a Big, Fat Welcome from Camellia and me!

Thu, 5 Apr 2012 14:50:15 (PDT)


----------



## NicoleandSpencer (Apr 5, 2012)

Again I want to say, all the support has been amazing. Spencer is now home and when I picked him up I verified with the vet that even his bloodwork was fine (Since he was getting his routine blood work done as well today) and thankfully he is absolutely fine. Its been a very exhausting day for he and I both, as I succumbed to the frantic worry that I can only imagine mirrors that of a mother for her child(although I suppose that is exactly what this is,regardless). But the sense of relief I have, now knowing that he has a totally clean bill of health is really priceless.
Also- I really want to share Spencer and I's story from when I got him because he really has come a long way in the last few years. I plan on adding that to my profile shortly as well as any more pictures I can manage to upload. So please feel free to check that out in a little while. I look forward to getting to know you guys as well


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad all turned out well. I had one of those cysts years ago. They told me to hold a warm wet wash cloth on it a few times a day for a week to help the drainage.


----------



## americ9597 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Spencer*

I have a similar bump on my Molly and after quite some time nothing changed. She is healthy etc it dawned on me she had a shot in that location and it was not rubbed as the do to spread the medication. I believe it became like a keloid or scar of sorts. She has had it for yrs and nothing changed she is happy and healthy!

I hope your Spencer has a good report too. He is adorable. Molly is B&W too. They are the sweetest breeds aren't they?

Oops! I see Spencer is all good! I hadn't scrolled all the way down! So happy for you both. The sebaceous cyst was hard? Well I was going to post my own question in the forum. I just noticed Molly has a soft bubble like "cyst" that moves when you press it just left of her spine below her shoulders on her back. I thought THAT to be a sebaceous cyst and planned to watch it a few days. Now I'm concerned.

Advice anyone?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

:welcome: Nicole and Spencer. So glad that everything worked out for both of you. Boy, they sure do cause us to worry at times! Love his picture. He is awfully cute! He's a lucky boy to have been rescued.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

S glad you had good news. What a sweet little feller he is.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome Nicole and Spencer, glad to hear all ok. Spencer is a cute fuzzy cuban!


----------



## NicoleandSpencer (Apr 5, 2012)

Luckily it was only a subaceous cyst and they're pretty common in the breed. Spencer had some issues with his fur becoming matted although I keep him in a puppy cut and brush him very frequently- the mattes can block the pores and lead to the cysts. He has had a few here and there since my original post and they usually dry out and fall off on their own.. They do occasionally come back because they won't be completely gone unless surgically removed by the vet. They never seem to bother him, luckily, and have not become cause for much concern. I do have the vet check them out when we are there for other things and he always has a clean bill of health 
To answer the question about size/ feel of the bumps ... They are usually smaller than a pea- almost like a large pimple, don't really have much color to them, and feel very hard. They don't move around when touched and he doesn't seem pained by them if you apply light pressure. 
My rule of thumb is to always monitor them and have them looked at frequently if they ever change/ grow/ change color etc. 
Spencer is a very happy little guy ( 5 years old now!!) and has come a long way from the timid, terrified wallflower that I adopted. Hes learned how 'to be a dog', in a sense and has learned to love attention - he approaches people while on walks as if he assumes everyone he sees wants to pet him - which most do 
He's a wonderful success story and continues to bring priceless happiness to my life every single day.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome Nicole. Spencer is ADORABLE! Please upload more pictures! 
-Jeanne-


----------



## NicoleandSpencer (Apr 5, 2012)

More pictures coming soon!! Probably tonight


----------



## NicoleandSpencer (Apr 5, 2012)

*Some more pictures of my guy *

Here are some more pictures of Spencer (as requested)..He and I, him begging for some Sun Chips, Him "helping" me make the bed (his favorite chore) and him just generally being a happy guy  ( Sorry if some are sideways... I got a little lazy when it came to rotating...)
Thanks for looking!!
<3 Nicole and Spencer


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

What a cutie! So glad he's okay!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NicoleandSpencer (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you!! I am too! I am a worrier when it comes to him but luckily we have had some great luck with his health and well being.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Nicole, I only just realised that your original post was over a year ago. Great update photos though, he really is cute.


----------



## NicoleandSpencer (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah unfortunately I have been pretty inactive but I've had a great time looking back through the forum this evening, and enjoying all the great photos and stories ! I am definitely going to try and be more active going forward!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*You have one handsome boy there, great pictures.:kiss:*


----------

